# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  GAMDIAS – новое имя на рынке аксессуаров для гейминга

## Labs

Осенью 2013 года яркие и утонченные продукты для гейминга под брендом GAMDIAS становятся доступны на международном рынке. GAMDIAS вызвал настоящую волну в социальных сетях и на Youtube благодаря огромной молодежной аудитории, заинтересованной в новых продуктах. Информация о GAMDIAS распространяется буквально со скоростью света, ведь цель нового бренда – не только создавать новые игровые аксессуары с уникальными особенностями, но и обогащать досуг пользователей. В GAMDIAS серьезно относятся к собственному слогану: Gaming Art in Motion (Игровое искусство в движении).

GAMDIAS представила свою линейку новейших продуктов на China Sourcing Fair, прошедшей с 12 по 15 октября 2013 года. В число новинок входит игровая перчатка AGON, игровая поверхность NYX, а также клавиатура HERMES с привлекающей внимание окраской. Перчатка AGON создана из эластичной кожи, дышащей лайкры, а также «суперволокон», что делает ее особенно комфортной для игры. Более того, AGON имеет специальную поддержку запястья, которая уменьшает усталость и затекание в руках. Два вида игровых поверхностей NYX используются для скорости либо точности, и каждый тип представлен в нескольких размерах. Раскраска же HERMES представлена мастером аэрографии с мировым именем , TOSHIO LAI, Underworld Fire и Dawn Thunder – это два созданных полностью вручную узора. Ограниченное издание аэрографии HERMES появится в продаже по всему миру в 2014 году.

GAMDIAS работает со своими партнерами в 35 странах мира, также спонсируя команды профессиональных киберспортсменов. Известные команды ahq e-Sport из Тайваня и Neolution из Тайланда входят в мировой ТОП-5 игры League of Legend и спонсируются GAMDIAS. Капитаны этих команд говорят «С выдающимися аксессуарами GAMDIAS мы отлично выступаем на турнирах. Спасибо, GAMDIAS!». Помимо этого, GAMDIAS развивает сотрудничество с двумя командами из США и Европы.

С игровыми аксессуарами GAMDIAS вы сможете испытать максимальное удовольствие от погружения в игровой мир на ПК. Хотите стать богом игры – играйте с GAMDIAS, компанией, которая приносит инновации и лучшее качество!

ZEUS eSport Edition/ GMS 1100

ZEUS: Laser Gaming Mouse:

• Премиальный 32-битный процессор ARM Cortex предлагает максимальную вычислительную мощность
• 5 мини-грузов для настройки весового баланса весом 4.5 г каждый
• 11 клавиш, 9 из которых программируются для запуска макросов, выбора профилей, клавиш с клавиатуры, управления мультимедиа, Windows и т.д.
• Надежные переключатели с ресурсом 11.8 млн кликов. Разрешение 8200 DPI. Калибровка без применения инструментов для области удержания мыши. 512 KB встроенной памяти и хранение 6 независимых от компьютера профилей.

ZEUS/ GMS 1100

ZEUS: Laser Gaming Mouse:

• Премиальный 32-битный процессор ARM Cortex предлагает максимальную вычислительную мощность
• 5 мини-грузов для настройки весового баланса весом 4.5 г каждый
• 11 клавиш, 9 из которых программируются для запуска макросов, выбора профилей, клавиш с клавиатуры, управления мультимедиа, Windows и т.д.
• Надежные переключатели с ресурсом 11.8 млн кликов. Разрешение 8200 DPI. Калибровка без применения инструментов для области удержания мыши. 512 KB встроенной памяти и хранение 6 независимых от компьютера профилей.

 HADES/ GMS7001

HADES: Extension Optical Gaming Mouse:

• Разрешение 3200 DPI
• 64 KB встроенной памяти и хранение 6 независимых от компьютера профилей, макро-команд и достижений
• 8 клавиш, 7 из которых программируются для запуска макросов, выбора профилей, клавиш с клавиатуры, управления мультимедиа, Windows и т.д.
• 3 сменных боковых панели
• Надежные переключатели с ресурсом 10 млн кликов
• Настраиваемая подсветка для различных профилей
• Встроенный груз

APOLLO/ GMS5101

APOLLO: Optical Gaming Mouse:

• Премиальный микропроцессор предлагает максимальную вычислительную мощность
• 5 программируемых клавиш для запуска макросов, выбора профилей, клавиш с клавиатуры, управления мультимедиа, Windows и т.д.
• Управляемая подсветка
• Надежные переключатели с ресурсом 5 млн кликов
• Разрешение до 3200 DPI
• Дизайн подходит для хвата всей рукой или только пальцами, съемная задняя часть корпуса для пальцевого хвата
• Уникальная клавиша настройки для выбора между 5 скоростями непрерывной атаки
• 64 KB встроенной памяти и хранение 6 независимых от компьютера профилей, макро-команд и достижений

DEMETER/ GMS5000

DEMETER: Optical Gaming Mouse:

• Оптический сенсор, точное слежение и навигация
• 64 KB встроенной памяти и хранение 6 независимых от компьютера профилей, макро-команд и достижений
• Разрешение 2000 DPI
• 6 клавиш, 5 из которых программируются для запуска макросов, выбора профилей, клавиш с клавиатуры, управления мультимедиа, Windows и т.д.
• Надежные переключатели с ресурсом 10 млн кликов

HERMES/ GKB2010

HERMES: Mechanical Gaming Keyboard:

• Запатентованные технологии GAMDIAS для быстрейшей тактильной отдачи, а также пониженный уровень шума.
• 32-битный процессор ARM Cortex предлагает максимальную вычислительную мощность
• 512KB набортной памяти хранят до 10 профилей, неограниченное количество макро-команд и голосовых команд.
• 13 дополнительных клавиш для записи макро-команд
• USB-удлинитель и 3.5 мм разъемы для гарнитуры дают быстрый доступ к мультимедийным и USB-устройствам
• Быстросъемная подставка для рук обеспечивает комфорт в длительных игровых сессиях и легко снимается для хранения
• Все клавиши оборудованным механическими переключателями Cherry с ресурсом в 50 млн нажатий
• Six levels of illumination on individually backlit keys. 6 уровней подсветки, а также индивидуальная подсветка клавиш
• Расположение клавиш подходит правшам и левшам

HERMES/ GKB2000

• Запатентованные технологии GAMDIAS для быстрейшей тактильной отдачи, а также пониженный уровень шума.
• 32-битный процессор ARM Cortex предлагает максимальную вычислительную мощность
• 512KB набортной памяти хранят до 10 профилей, неограниченное количество макро-команд и голосовых команд.
• 13 дополнительных клавиш для записи макро-команд
• USB-удлинитель и 3.5 мм разъемы для гарнитуры дают быстрый доступ к мультимедийным и USB-устройствам
• Быстросъемная подставка для рук обеспечивает комфорт в длительных игровых сессиях и легко снимается для хранения
• Все клавиши оборудованным механическими переключателями Cherry с ресурсом в 50 млн нажатий
• Six levels of illumination on individually backlit keys. 6 уровней подсветки, а также индивидуальная подсветка клавиш
• Расположение клавиш подходит правшам и левшам

HEPHAESTUS/ GHS2000

Hephaestus: Multi-Sensorial Gaming Headset:

• Виртуальный звук 7.1
• Изменение звука на микрофоне. Эксклюзивный мутатор голоса, позволяющий изменять высоту тона
• Симуляция различного звукового окружения
• Кожаное оголовье и амбушюры для комфорта во время длительной игры
• Активная система шумоподавления для микрофона фильтрует нежелательные шумы, оставляя только сообщения для команды
• Система охлаждения со встроенным алюминиевым радиатором
• Гибкая стрела микрофона

HEBE/ GHS2300

HEBE: 7.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset:

• Виртуальный звук 7.1 с настраиваемым уровнем
• Инновационная система амортизации оголовья и амбушюров для длительной игры и звукоизоляции
• Прочное оголовье
• Дистанционный пульт управления на проводе
• Вращающаяся стрела микрофона

EROS/ GHS2200

EROS: Stereo Gaming Headset:

• 40 мм динамики игрового класса для абсолютно прозрачного звука со сбалансированными низкими и высокими частотами.
• Инновационная система амортизации оголовья и амбушюров для длительной игры и звукоизоляции
• Усиленное оголовье с 9 уровнями настройки размера
• Вращающаяся стрела микрофона

AEGIS/ GST1100

AEGIS: Artful accessory:

• Фиксирующие полоски позволяют AEGIS крепится к краю монитора, не занимая места на столе
• Держатель гарнитуры вращается, упрощая размещение гарнитуры
• Minimalist design of mouse bungee allows unencumbered movement of the mouse. Минималистичный держатель провода для мыши делает ее движения более свободными
• 4 USB-порта расположены сзади для лучшего эстетического впечатления

AGON/ GAG1000

AGON: Gaming Fashion & Great functionality:

• Эластичная лайкра и созданные по спецзаказу материалы для упора ладони обеспечивают комфорт, дышимость и контроль за вашей мышью
• Перчатка крепится на петлях, которые позволяют ее быстро снимать
• Оптимизированная поддержка запястья уменьшает усталость и затекание в руках
• Застежка на «липучке»

NYX Speed/ GMM Series

NYX: Gaming leisure:

• Двухслойная тканевая структура обеспечивает равномерное скольжение по обеим осям
• Шелковистая поверхность создана при помощи специальной технологии обработки ткани и обеспечивает гладкое скольжение мыши
• Основание из 100% натуральной резины дает стабильность и не загрязняет окружающую среду
• Край прострочен для надежности и стильного внешнего вида

NYX Control/ GMM Series

NYX: Gaming leisure:

• Уникальная ткань с сотовой структурой обеспечивает равномерное скольжение по обеим осям
• Усиленная, прочная текстильная поверхность дает абсолютную стабильность и точность
• Основание из 100% натуральной резины дает стабильность и не загрязняет окружающую среду
• Край прострочен для надежности и стильного внешнего вида

HERMES Spray Painting/ Underworld Fire & Dawn Thunder

• Раскраска HERMES представлена мастером аэрографии с мировым именем , TOSHIO LAI, Underworld Fire и Dawn Thunder – это два созданных полностью вручную узора. Ограниченное издание аэрографии HERMES появится в продаже по всему миру в 2014 году.

----------

